

Side-by-side comparison of AWS, Google Compute Engine and Rackspace - DanInTokyo
http://www.stackdriver.com/cassandra-aws-gce-rackspace/

======
henryci
I wish things like this had been around when Localytics was making its
technology decisions. It would have saved us doing a lot of this investigation
ourselves.

~~~
kvtrew76557
It's a pity the article didn't get more attention.

